

Lua 5.3.0 (work1) now available - bsg75
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.lua.general/100866

======
dottrap
Roberto Ierusalimschy included this in his talk at Lua Workshop 2012.

What is Next for Lua: A Personal Perspective
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izhUbMGUIPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izhUbMGUIPE)

------
bsg75
"The main change in Lua 5.3.0 is support for integers."

~~~
silentbicycle
Lua has always supported integers, as a compile time setting. Instead of
having a full numeric tower, it has a LUA_NUMBER type that can be changed
(doubles, by default), and also makes adding new numeric types at runtime
(such as libGMP bignums) easy via metatables and dynamic linking.

While this may seem strange, keep in mind that Lua is designed for scripting
code in another language. It tries to assume as little as possible.

